

Ask HN: Why wouldn't you hire a programming boot camp graduate? - jmsbrwr

Seeing as I am about to finish such a program, this could be very useful information!
======
jakejake
Just like any other candidate, I wouldn't hire them if they didn't seem
qualified, they had no projects to show me or they seem like a bad fit,
personality-wise.

If you have no previous experience and your only education is a boot-camp,
then I would recommend getting some projects up on github. If you have nothing
then just make up some stuff for fun. I generally won't hire somebody if they
have no code to show me.

Good luck!

~~~
jmsbrwr
If you have the time, a link to my Github account can be found in my profile
and I would enjoy hearing your opinion on what I have there.

Cheers!

~~~
jakejake
I think your profile looks good. You look like somebody who likes a
combination of real, working code and fun projects to tinker around with.
That's pretty much the type of person I look for. I'd say just keep doing more
of the same!

------
codeonfire
A boot camp graduate may be able to do a copy paste job on some existing code
or do the limited tasks that they taught in the boot camp, but the person
isn't going to be very versatile. It's the difference between a musician who
can improvise and one who can play what's on the sheet. Often, companies like
to portray development types as all having the same value, but the copy and
fill in the blank style tasks are actually not that valuable. Investors don't
know the difference though, and that's why boot camps make their money. If I
was a startup looking for funding, i would hire a boot camper. If I was
someone desperate to get a complex project finished I wouldn't hire a boot
camper, but instead someone with 10+ years of what I would call graduate
school level work.

~~~
jmsbrwr
Has this been your experience with boot camp graduates so far? Because even I
will admit that is pathetic.

~~~
codeonfire
No, but that's the only way boot camps can guarantee a job. The person is
worth their 'warm body' value.

------
tnt128
We hire good programmers and couldn't careless where they come from.

That being said, bootcamp has gone a few rounds now, and many companys' junior
positions have been filled by previous graduates. so the demand(for entry
level) may have gone down.

~~~
jmsbrwr
That is actually my biggest concern. I'm confident that my skill (read: lack
of?) will get me hired, but if there are no companies looking for junior devs,
what can I do?

